# Labels



## Louise (Aug 18, 2003)

I LOVE Honey!!! I just spent today harvesting my first supers ever! What a blast







! I spent the morning figuring out how to use the borrowed extractor and hot knife and then had a pretty flawless experience spinning. The only glitch was that it wasn't warm enough (only in the low 80's) - one of my first lessons from Georges Pink Pages! So I put the extractor, filled with frames on the back porch in the sun and covered the entire thing with a black plastic bag. After a half hour it was completely warm and extracted easily!

Now I am reveling in the fact that I have honey - almost 5 gallons. So what do you all do for labels? I've seen some at BeeWorks, are there others?
And what is the equivalent weight for volume?

Sweet & Sticky in Honeyville


----------



## Louise (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey, look - I just left the hive! I'm a Field Bee! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

1 quart = 3 pounds


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

THANK"S BARRY:
Louise most all bee supply has label's, 
Mann-lake . Kelley's & ect.
also a pint is 22 oz.
Some states require you to put the wt. on the jar & some don't so you will need to ask someone from Oregon about your laws.>>>>MARK


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Labels:
I use Print Shop and make my own with return address labels, sekf sticking ones from Wallmart.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Look in your Bee Magazines, a company called R.M. Farms has ads in them and does labels, very nice but kind of pricy. All the suppliers have them as Mark said, I use Betterbee for them.

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

I bought some round belley 12oz. bears from B and B Honey farm from better bee what label would I use? all they have for 12oz is for there flat panal bears. They have such cheap labels.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

I haven't used the round belly bears so I'm afraid I can't help you there - you could try giving the people at Betterbee a call, they might be able to answer your question.

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Kelley's sell's bear that has a collars,& can custom print them.
I don't know if they sell the collars seprate.
You may can call them at 1-800-233-2899. & ask them.>>>>MARK


----------



## DLee (May 30, 2003)

I make my own labels as well. I bought some 8x11 sheets of sticker paper(Office Depot), printed my labels on them and then cut them out. It made about 200 labels for $11.

I had a similar first year. 40 lbs of honey filled 46-12oz bears. I had a little over a 1/2 full 5 gal. bucket.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

If you make your own labels, you want the label to stay legible through out it's shelf life. Otherwise your customers won't know or will forget who's honey they have.

If you make your labels on the computer, you might then take them to kinko's and get them printed there. I think then your labels will stay nice looking, no running ink etc.


----------



## Louise (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks everyone. 
Now, what do you say on them - I mean how do you identify the honey if you have no idea what the predominant nectar source is? I've seen "local wildflower". Any other generics?


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

Most round belly bears get neck collars. Kelleys are good but you better have your order placed by the last day of this year because they will not be doing anymore after that time.


----------



## Zeke (Aug 21, 2002)

Louise,
"local wildflower" can cover a wide range of honey-producing plants .
Alfalfa and soyberans is my 2 main source of honey producing plants .
you might check with the local county extension agent to se if they can give you a list of some honey producing plants in your area .
also having visited some relatives in Yakima a few years ago i seem to recall to seeing a lot of hops being grown around that area 
(if that helps any )??
Zeke


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Louise, I think I will identify mine as local raw honey. If they know our area, they'll know what the bees foraged upon.


----------

